# Bloody Moles! Help please (skin variety, not animal)



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a dangly type mole on the armpit area and its being tugged all over the show as my chest/back/arms grow due to the skin stretching.

This is getting quite painful now!

Can you just slice these off with a razor?

Docs can do it at the GP's office?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

eeee, cut it off with a razor? the thought of that makes me cringe

i wouldn't want to cut it off myself like...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Some GPs do 'minor surgery' clinics - sounds like a skin tag - they can grow back though!

Ring your GP see what they say


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

its like a dangling booger lol (niiice image for you!)

its a decent size so i can tie string around it and kill the circulation, will that get rid?

i remember twisting one off years ago, just kept twisting and twisting until the skin snapped


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> its like a dangling booger lol (niiice image for you!)
> 
> its a decent size so i can tie string around it and kill the circulation, will that get rid?
> 
> i remember twisting one off years ago, just kept twisting and twisting until the skin snapped


Should work - if you tie cotton round it, will go sore after a day or two then should go black and drop off - takes a few days though!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

sweet as a sugared nut...cheers beklet


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> its like a dangling booger lol (niiice image for you!)
> 
> its a decent size so i can tie string around it and kill the circulation, will that get rid?
> 
> i remember twisting one off years ago, just kept twisting and twisting until the skin snapped


Euurrggghhh, just said hello to my lunch, for the second time :no:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

IB - if you just tie it off you won't get the root and it'll grow back bigger than before. Get the Doc to hot wire any you've got off permanently at the same time - easy and virtually no pain...

HTH


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

true... on second thoughts i've booked a docs appointment.

blood fully booked next week (thank you coffin dodgers!)

2nd december


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

my girlfriend cut it off with a pair of surgical scissors

now have one iodine yellow stained bald armpit


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

I have had many removed just as a precaution and the fact i had paid for health plan, they have to be removed in full, cut out and stitched up properly, the roots can be deep and the hole stitched can leave a little scaring.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Should work - if you tie cotton round it, will go sore after a day or two then should go black and drop off - takes a few days though!


This works for me. They go black and then if tied correctly a slight tug and it's off.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> This works for me. They go black and then if tied correctly a slight tug and it's off.


No... no... so many innuendoes... :lol: :thumb:


----------

